# General > Farming & Crofting >  Free Gander

## Skerryloon

I have a spare gander looking for a new home. 2 year old ebden cross. He has a slight dropped wing due to a fox attack last year but doesn't affect him in the slightest. Pick up in Scarfskerry 

07590243476

----------

